# GM Plow Package - Is it necessary?



## Kollerman

Guys,

There is a guy that I work with and he is trying to sell me his 2004 GMC Sierra 2500HD. It is an extended cab short bed with the 6.0L engine. Over the summer, the guy put on a 8.2 Boss V and also added Timbrens to the front suspension. He informed me that the truck does not have the factory plow package on it. He said the sticker also said it has a 4670 front axle weight rating. 

He was planning on plowing this year for a couple relatives that have business', but his wife just recently passed away and now he wants to sell the truck and not plow anymore. He asked me if I wanted to buy it cause he knows that I also cut lawns on the side and thought I might have people that wanted their snow removed as well.

The truck is in great shape. He put the undercoating on when he bought it at 60,XXX miles and it looks really good underneath. The truck now has 101,000 miles on it and he is asking $21,000 for it cause he said that is what other trucks in our area have been selling for. Plus, he thinks the plow added on quite a bit of value.

I guess my first question is, what would the plow package offer that this truck doesn't currently have. Is it necessary to then put that stuff on the truck if I wanted to buy this and plow with it?

I know he will come down slightly on the price just because I know him, but what would an appropriate offer be to give him? I really like him and he has been through a very hard couple months, so I don't want to offend him. 

Thanks.

Jeremy


----------



## mnglocker

Sounds like the price is steep. And there's a reason GM has a plow prep package. You'll need to gusset the upper control arm brackets at a minimum.


----------



## RLM

Plow prep to my knowledge does not include any gussets or frame modifications, I have order or bought 6 now brand new. Plow prep is the larger axle rating, larger alternator & that's about it. It used to include trans & oil coolers I believe, which are now pretty much standard. Price is way steep, my mother in law is selling my father in laws truck (he past away), a 2003 2500hd ext cab work truck with a never used 8' Fisher, only has 25k miles, just inspected, tires & brakes for 17K. I think she is crazy. It is worth about 10k.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

The plow prep does noting to the front axle weight rating. I have two 2008 2500's. One with a 6.0 and one with a diesel. I hve a wideout and a vplow on them. Neither have plow prep. They are fine. You get the lightbar switch and wiring in the third brake light and a few other nonsense things. The truck will hanle it fine and you don't need to add anything to it.


----------



## Kollerman

I know the price is too steep. The reasoning he gave me was that the truck was worth $16,000 (which I also think is a little high) and then $5,000 for the newly added plow. I don't want to go in there and lowball him, but I was thinking that if I could get the whole set up for about $16,000 or $17,000, that it would be a pretty good buy. Am I out of line with that?

Thanks.

Jeremy


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah, that price is a bit steep for a truck with 100,000 miles. You can buy a nice truck for $21,000. Also, you can crank up the torsion keys to get a stiffer front end while plowing if you want. I never like running timbrens.


----------



## Antlerart06

Kollerman;1366884 said:


> I know the price is too steep. The reasoning he gave me was that the truck was worth $16,000 (which I also think is a little high) and then $5,000 for the newly added plow. I don't want to go in there and lowball him, but I was thinking that if I could get the whole set up for about $16,000 or $17,000, that it would be a pretty good buy. Am I out of line with that?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Jeremy


That sound like be a better deal depending on the size of the plow if its just a little plow then I say isnt worth alot


----------



## Philbilly2

RPO Code VYU (found on the sticker in the glove compartment)

Snow Plow Prep Package, includes 10-amp power for backup and roof emergency light, (KG3) 145-amp alternator, high-flow front bumper, forward lamp wiring harness, 1.65" (42 mm) access hole with grommet in front of dash panel, roof beacon lamp provisions with switch on the instrument panel, instrument panel jumper wiring harness for electric trailer brake controller, (K47) high-capacity air cleaner and (NZZ) Skid Plate Package


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So in other words, nothing. The plow prep does nothing


----------



## 2COR517

Most important thing is the bigger alternator, which is an easy upgrade anyway.


----------



## 06Sierra

I don't have plow prep on my 1500 and it has the 145 amp alternator.


----------



## Triple L

SullivanSeptic;1366932 said:


> So in other words, nothing. The plow prep does nothing


Thats my thoughts on it...


----------



## cubanb343

Plow prep on the gas trucks ups the alternator to 160. The diesels use the 145 I believe


----------



## basher

RPO Code VYU (found on the sticker in the glove compartment)

Snow Plow Prep Package, includes 10-amp power for backup and roof emergency light, *(KG3) 145-amp alternator,high-flow front bumper*, forward lamp wiring harness, *1.65" (42 mm) access hole with grommet in front of dash panel*, roof beacon lamp provisions with switch on the instrument panel, instrument panel jumper wiring harness for electric trailer brake controller, (K47) *high-capacity air cleaner and (NZZ) Skid Plate Package *

This stuff is nice, the front bumper allows a clean look after trimming and better airflow for cooling, the access hole is a handy feature (Chevy doesn't have a manual option so you drill an access hole) it breathes better and the skid plates are handy for the unintentional off road adventure. They save a lot of time wiring in lights and they go in with the total "factory look" and the more alternator/battery the better.

Necessity, no, but that and the warranty security make it worth the relatively inexpensive price when buying new.


----------



## Philbilly2

SullivanSeptic;1366932 said:


> So in other words, nothing. The plow prep does nothing


Well put sully


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Ever see a double alternator on a Duramax*



Triple L;1367047 said:


> Thats my thoughts on it...


Just picked up a newer used Chev - 2008 2500 HD reg cab, long box and it came from the factory with plow package and with dual 145 amp alternators, first I have ever seen this ?

Anyone else ?

Not complaining as the lights don't dim at all when running the plow....

Al


----------



## Triple L

Thats an option, not included in plow prep, but 2 people I know have that option... One said its been nothing but a screw up, the other hasnt had a problem at all so who knows if its a good thing or not...


----------



## basher

Ford offers (offered?) the duel alternetor opition too I see it most often with as a tow package accessory. My neighbor has a expidention with duel alternators. it's a favorite amoung the big RV set. Some of those campers have a bank of six or more batteries.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Thanks Chad*



Triple L;1368602 said:


> Thats an option, not included in plow prep, but 2 people I know have that option... One said its been nothing but a screw up, the other hasnt had a problem at all so who knows if its a good thing or not...


Thanks Chad, well time will see on this, sure kicks out the amps and so far I like it...

Thanks Al


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Duals*



StratfordPusher;1368751 said:


> Thanks Chad, well time will see on this, sure kicks out the amps and so far I like it...
> 
> Thanks Al


Pic of the dual set-up on my 2008 Duramax


----------



## lawn king

StratfordPusher;1368856 said:


> Pic of the dual set-up on my 2008 Duramax


My 2008 Dmax 3500 has the exact same set up. Amp meter bailey drops when you cycle the plow!


----------



## 32vld

Plow your way through the winter months with the Snow Plow Prep Package. This package makes it easier to install a snow plow. It includes: 
•10-amp power to accommodate a backup and roof emergency light 
•A dependable 160-amp alternator for cold-weather starts 
•Forward lamp wiring harness and a provision for a cab roof-mounted lamp beacon for added visibility 
•Instrument panel jumper wiring harness for the electric trailer brake controller 
•Skid Plate Package to help protect the undercarriage from debris that is kicked up 
•A high-capacity air cleaner and an auxiliary transmission oil cooler

Two big items are bigger generator and trans cooler.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

my new truck came with plow package and aux battery


----------



## mkwl

That price is WAY high- I'd say its worth more around $12-14K with the mileage and the fact that it HAS been plowed with (in my book this is a negative- means abuse IMO), regardless of how little he claims to have plowed with it.

With regard to the plow prep- the truck is way out of warranty at this point, should be no problem w/o the prep package. Only concern I'd have is the lighter front springs, all the HD trucks with the plow prep have a 4,800GVW front axle....even then I'd still say you're fine without the plow prep.


----------



## jklawn&Plow

The plow prep will net you larger diameter torsion bars on 2011 and up.


----------



## Spucel

I would tell him to drop the price BIG TIME or I would walk away. That much for over 100,000.....eff that.


----------



## MikeRi24

theres no way that truck is worth that. People think just because they spent $6,000 on a brand new plow last year, it increases the value of the truck by that much, which in all reality the plow itself really doesnt do much for the value of the truck. I paid $15,000 for my '06 last october, it had 35k miles and already had a plow, and that was from a dealer too. 

As far as plow prep goes, REALLY you can install all that main stuff yourself, the alternator is a bolt-in from the auto parts store, the skid plates you can find on eBay for fairly cheap, the rest of the stuff is really more "bell and whistle" kind of thing. I'm also not sure what they mean by a "high flow front bumper" cuz every 2500HD and 3500HD I've ever seen has the same front bumper.....same thing with the air cleaner, I work part-time at an auto parts store and every 6.0 (van, truck, whatever) has the SAME air filter number. Overall, plow prep is one of those things that if you're buying a brand new truck, go ahead and spend the couple hundred bucks and get it, but don't let it deter you from a good used truck.


----------



## chasity2682

I don't know about the older trucks but in the 2011 GMC 2500WT the plow prep provisions takes you from 4400 FGWR to a 5200FGWR


----------



## mpriester

i don't know if its necessary to have a plow prep package and its probably not but its nice having a back up wire already in my trailer plug, an additional tranny cooler, high amp alternator, pre wire beacon light wire, heavier front axle rating, external oil cooler, heavier leaf springs in the back, extra factory plugs for front wiring of the lights, skid plates, and anything else i haven't found yet. People have been plowing for years without all these extras and doing fine but its nice having the extras. i got lucky when i found my truck but i would have bought it either way. plus it has the heavy duty trailer package with 4:10 gears and a gooseneck hitch in the bed.


----------



## theholycow

Relevant to this thread:

A guy on another forum with a 2008 2500HD Duramax is concerned about putting on a Boss 8'2 V. His FGAWR is 4,860 but his dealer says he needs the 6,000 FGAWR which is available with the plow package on the 2012 model.

He got this from 2012 chevy website. 
"The front suspension has been outfitted with huge 
precision-forged upper control arms and torsion 
bars along with the largest steering gear we've 
ever used on a heavy-duty pickup, supporting up 
to a 6,000-lb. Front Gross Axle Weight Rating 
(FGAWR).3 So every HD 4x4 model can easily 
accommodate a snow plow with the available 
Snow Plow Prep Package."

Can anyone say for sure specifically what goes into the increased FGAWR, so he can look up part numbers and upgrade his truck to his satisfaction?


----------



## jklawn&Plow

All the 2012's don't have 6000 FGAWR I think its just the Dually. Others range from ~5200-5600.
To convert a 2008 to have similar results , not sure if this is possible but if it is would include Knuckel, control arms Torsion bars, rewelding control arm brackets to frame and more.


----------



## Onebadbowtie86

My 2011 2500hd duramax has the snow plow prep package and has the 6k lb front end. My 04 duramax didnt have the prep package and did fine with my 8.2 boss v. Now I run that plow on my 98 2500 and that has an even lighter front end rating then my old duramax and it caries it no problem FWIW.


----------



## 7879fordplower

StratfordPusher;1368856 said:


> Pic of the dual set-up on my 2008 Duramax


So how are the two alternators wired. One alternator per battery or both alternators for both batteries?


----------



## steve57

The price is way to much for that truck even with the plow. I believe plow prep also includes a locking rear end and 410 gears. some offer 373s but stay away from them if you do any heavy plowing or towing I have plowed for 38 years and had many combinations of gear ratios and power. 410s are what you want.


----------



## RLM

steve57;1798700 said:


> The price is way to much for that truck even with the plow. I believe plow prep also includes a locking rear end and 410 gears. some offer 373s but stay away from them if you do any heavy plowing or towing I have plowed for 38 years and had many combinations of gear ratios and power. 410s are what you want.


I used to think same thing & always got same 4:10 gears. My 2009 was bought off the lot & unfortunately (so I thought) has 3:73 gears, it does fine. You have to remember they have changed driveline gearing a lot in the last few years we no longer have 3 speed transmissions they are 5 or 6 speed (maybe more).


----------



## steve57

What are your thoughts on bigger tires with the 373S. I have read that if you increase the tire size you will see a decrease in power. I Usually run 265s And the trucks come with 245s with 373s. I am currently looking at a 2008 GMC with a fisher V it has plow prep package but only has 373s and 245 tires. I have been running a 2000 Silverado 6.0 with 410s 265 tires and it is unstoppable. I am hesitant to switch to the 373 ratio. I do a lot of commercial plowing with dirt roads. Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## Whiffyspark

You're not going to notice a difference with that small jump. You may notice it a little if you went up to 35s. But it wouldn't be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## fireball

keep cutting lawns, unless you have a death wish to plow Walmart parking lots.


----------



## theholycow

steve57;1798715 said:


> What are your thoughts on bigger tires with the 373S. I have read that if you increase the tire size you will see a decrease in power. I Usually run 265s And the trucks come with 245s with 373s. I am currently looking at a 2008 GMC with a fisher V it has plow prep package but only has 373s and 245 tires. I have been running a 2000 Silverado 6.0 with 410s 265 tires and it is unstoppable. I am hesitant to switch to the 373 ratio. I do a lot of commercial plowing with dirt roads. Any advice would be welcome.


Taller tires are one part of the gearing calculation and will throw it off by whatever percentage their circumference increases. From a dead stop there will be ever so slightly less torque reaching the pavement, but that'll even out after a few mph.

Does the 2008 that you're looking at have the 6.0? If not, that will be the noticeable difference. Then again, I wouldn't be surprised if increased power output in 8 years lets the 2008 5.3 make nearly the same power that the 2000 6.0 did, but I don't know if that's actually the case and I suspect that it would also be less from a dead stop.

Also, the 2008 is probably heavier, so that will reduce acceleration (given the same power).


----------



## steve57

yes the 08 it has the 6.0 16000 miles so it is like new.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I have two 2008's with the 3.73 gears. One has 265's and the other has 285's. Both run wideouts with salters and there is no issue plowing. You will just notice a fuel milage drop. But when plowing, who cares. The 6.0 motor is way more powerful then the old 5.3. Not even close when under a load.


----------



## steve57

Do you run in tow haul? I use tow haul in my 2000 and it lets the gears run out longer before shifting . I would assume that it is easier on the tranny and makes it run cooler.


----------



## Whiffyspark

You won't notice a difference. And no on tow hula that kills mileage. Shouldn't be going over 15 plowing anyway


----------



## steve57

Thanks for the thoughts. i have with been in the seat for 38 years. I have plowed with everything from a F700 to a Walters snowfighter to an 3500 tonner Now All I do is use pickups. Had a town contract in Maine for 35 years.

Best truck I ever had was a 96 GMC 2500 with a 5.7 and 4l80. It would plow circles around these new trucks. I guess I am still old school and cant adjust to the new technology but i am trying.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I only use tow haul when im actually loaded with salt and driving down the road. In a lot when plowing its not needed. But I always use gow haul on my dmax. It lets the clutch fan engage more and keeps it cooler. The diesel tends to run real hot. The gas motors are fine without


----------



## shotgunwillie

Over two years old this thread, I think he made his choice a while ago.


----------



## GetMore

theholycow;1798729 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if increased power output in 8 years lets the 2008 5.3 make nearly the same power that the 2000 6.0 did,.


FWIW, in the 2014/2015 models the 5.3 and the 6.0 make basically the same power.
The 6.0 is 360/380, and the 5.3 is 355/383.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

The 6.0 really needs to be either upgraded or replaced...I think the 6.2 would be sufficient. Hell, the 5.3 in the 3/4 ton would be the same and get slightly better mileage.


----------

